# after 9 years ttc



## mrsg#ttc9

i just want to share our short story with u all me and my DH was diagnosed with unexplainable infertility :cry: and after 9 years of trying we got our :bfp: we are on :cloud9: i think im in shock :wacko: i feel :sick: already OMG i cant believe it someone pinch me :wohoo:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## fairy_gem

HUGE congratulations hun. I got goose bumps and welled up when i read this. :hugs:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Wow that's amazing, you must be over the moon :hugs:


----------



## YoungMummy08

9 years is a long time i am so happy for both of you congratulations & wishing you a happy 9 months when are you due? x


----------



## FEDup1981

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## wanabe22

massive congrats..i know how u feel ..me and DH was NTNP for 10+years..together 11 before i got my very 1st BFP just less than a year ago...shocked was not the word!! hoping u a healthy and happy 9months ..gee that will fly by ..you been waiting 9years!! all the best xx


----------



## PocoHR

Big huge congrats you, what an amazing story! H & H nine months!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Congratulations!! Ur story will inspire some of the ladies on here who maybe thinking of giving up! You must be in complete shock! Congrats again!! Xxx


----------



## Chris77

Much deserved hun! Congrats!!


----------



## netty

huge congrats - happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## elliel

That's amazing. I can't even imagine how ecstatic you must be. Not many better early Christmas presents than that!


----------



## StephBord

That is awesome! Congrats :)


----------



## sammiesmile

excellent news wish you all the best congrats xxx


----------



## happygal

congratulations hun xx


----------



## Scamp

Congrats hun :happydance::hugs:
x


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## mrsamyrach

mrsg#ttc9 said:


> i just want to share our short story with u all me and my DH was diagnosed with unexplainable infertility :cry: and after 9 years of trying we got our :bfp: we are on :cloud9: i think im in shock :wacko: i feel :sick: already OMG i cant believe it someone pinch me :wohoo:

congrats i got my bfp in march later m/c may and ive been ttc for 11 years xx


----------



## lovehearts

congrats xx


----------



## RoseRed7

Huge congrats!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## lucy_x

congratulatons :flower:


----------



## Dumpling

Oh congratulations! So so pleased for you! x


----------



## xCorkettex

Congratulations, i bet it feels like a dream at the moment x


----------



## CamoQueen

That is so cool! BIG, BIG congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## cazi77

That is fantastic news big big congratulations xx


----------



## Wantingno3

Such wonderful news, massive congratulations! x


----------



## jennie_78

Thats wonderful news. Huge congrats


----------



## Duchess85

I am sooooooo happy for you hun I wish you a happy and healthy nine months and a beautiful and heatlhy baby.

May he/she be the coolness of your life and means to attaining much good. I am too happy for you. This is excellent news and you were rewarded for your patience.

You are in my thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## PR&TR13

Congrat's!!!!! How exciting!!!!!

Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!!!!!!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## Elhaym

That is amazing, what a well deserved BFP! Congrats :D


----------



## luckyme225

HUGE congrats!!!


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Congratulations, happy and healthy pregnancy wishes!!!:happydance:


----------



## Leanne09

AW congratulations!! Lovely news xx:happydance:


----------



## honey08

wow massive conrgats !!


----------



## picklepot

This is the BEST news I have heard all day!!!!!!!!! xxx Congratulations darling x Enjoy every second of your pregnancy xx


----------



## chippyslady

ENORMOUS Congrats! I absolutely love hearing stories like this! Have the happiest and healthiest of pregnancies! :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

That is amazing!! All of that time and you never gave up! You are a role model for so many women!! Congratulations! Wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months!!


----------



## eclipse

Woo hooo!!! Congratulations!!! You are an inspiration! Hope everything goes well and you have a dream of a pregnancy and delivery! :D


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## Char&Bump-x

*Congratulations!!*


----------



## Lucy Lu

That is fab news! - congratulations! You must be over the moon x


----------



## mindyb85

congratulations truly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 678star-bex

Many congratulations to u both. u must be so happy. u give me hope. H&H 9mths, :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :dance:


----------



## cole2009

Wow, big congrats 2u.:happydance:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## GettingBroody

What a fantastic early Christmas present!!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## mrsg#ttc9

thanks for all ur congrats they mean so much to me. i never thought i would have anyone congratulating me ever. im still in shock 3 days later and cant stop shaking. but due to the severe weather conditions where i live my doctor cant see me till tuesday so im itching to get it confirmed and see if its healthy. i did a clearblue digital today and it said 2-3 weeks so im 4-5 weeks gone already. im so excited. for everyone please dont give up hope if it can happen for me it will for u as well. baby dust to all and hears to a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## foxy roxy

congratulations,what an amazing story and inspiration you are:flower:


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations on your long awaited BPF!x


----------



## massacubano

congrats! #9 :dance:


----------



## v2007

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/371/371469vj5rlrcva4.gif

V xxx


----------



## lexx7

Wow - 9 years!!! And here's me worrying about 3 and a half :haha: (long story)

Super huge congrats to you and wishing you an awesome pregnancy, birth, :baby: and family :hugs:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

congrats to you - i thought 3 yrs was a long time - well done :thumbup: and a H&H 9 months


----------



## madam

OMG hun!!! that is the best news i have heard today!!! congratulations! yey! :wohoo: and here i was getting all upset when Hubby and I had been trying for 19 months (we had been 'told' by FS we had fertility issues) well i guess we have proved them wrong!!!

hun i am sooo happy for you :happydance: you are an inspiration for those women who are close to giving up....

good luck and have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!! 

xxxxx


----------



## daisy74

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/63/63723gj09ej3dm3.gif


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congrats on your :bfp:
xxx
​


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :)


----------



## kawaiigirl

OMG a huge congrats!!! You really deserve that. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! X


----------



## Eve

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## hope4bubba

Massive congrats to you for your very well desrerved BFP!!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats!!!!


----------



## sabah

congrats dear ....


----------



## kelzyboo

huge congrats mrsg, 9 years is a long time to try, goes to show what can happen when you don't give up on what you want. Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months, you deserve it xxx


----------



## slb80

Wow huge congratulations xxxx


----------



## LiSa2010

mrsg#ttc9 said:


> i just want to share our short story with u all me and my DH was diagnosed with unexplainable infertility :cry: and after 9 years of trying we got our :bfp: we are on :cloud9: i think im in shock :wacko: i feel :sick: already OMG i cant believe it someone pinch me :wohoo:

Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you. how are you doing?


----------



## mrsg#ttc9

:howdy: just a quick update im around 7 weeks now and i will be having my first scan on january the 28th :wohoo: i now have a lovely midwife and have had the pregnancy confirmed. also i am having large amounts of morning sickness that somedays lasts all day :sick: i know thats a very good sign of a healthy pregnancy but it does get annoying when it wakes you up at all hours just to be sick :growlmad: but it will be worth it in the end. :dance:


----------



## MiBebe

Congratulations!! You give us long term TTC'ers hope.


----------



## babydustcass

Congratualtions on your amazing miracle! you must be on top of the world :)

Take it easy and enjoy your pregnancy! How magical!!!! What a lovely Early christmas present


----------



## Fish&Chips

This is so lovely!!!! Massive congrats! xx


----------

